# Woah! Cool new Ibanez... Fretted/fretless hybrid! :wut:



## Ramsay777 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ibanez :: Basses :: SR2010ASC









This looks really interesting, not something I'd ever play myself, but a really nice idea 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 15, 2010)

that is quite cool. think ive seen it before, but that its a production model is really neat.

Wonder how hard it'd be to make something like that..


----------



## Winspear (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow. Very cool. I don't like how it looks so much - perhaps it would be cool with thicker false fret inlays to make it look less odd. However, in terms of the idea, I think that's a pretty perfect bass for me, as I would never want a fully fretless bass but would LOVE all my highs to have the fretless sound.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 15, 2010)

damn you!!!!!!!!! I was here just to post that...well, lets talk about that...is a 34" bass, I think it has the normal 4 strings on a bass (EADG) plus with B and high E, so is like to havin a bass and the low B and the low E of a seven string guitar right???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1817121 said:


> damn you!!!!!!!!! I was here just to post that...well, lets talk about that...is a 34" bass, I think it has the normal 4 strings on a bass (EADG) plus with B and high E, so is like to havin a bass and the low B and the low E of a seven string guitar right???



It's actually tuned EADG from 6th-3rd strings, and another DG from 2nd-1st strings. Though, that's just the factory tuning.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 16, 2010)

Mmmm, interesting. Me wants.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool idea, but thumbs down from me for only having a bridge pickup for the fretless strings- not everyone who plays fretless wants to sound exactly like Jaco. Thumbs up for thinking outside the box though, although there have been similar basses before (probably not production models though).


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 16, 2010)

A cool idea, but it loses out on the playability of a 4 string and only having a limited fretless range would drive me nuts.


----------



## Origin (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, seems like good intentions but not utterly well done, it's really better to just CHOOSE one style and go with it =P having 4 strings for what is essentially 2 strings, regardless of tone and fluidity change, just feels frivolous and ...bugs me. But I'm weird


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 10, 2010)

i think it would be nice for certain types of things, but i would feel limited playing it. i wouldn´t be able to cope with the limited range of the fretless part. like, i can do slidey bendy soft and mellow stuff on those strings only, without the option of moving any further.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Feb 10, 2010)

Poorly executed, the fingerboard should be at the height of the frets, not the height of the fretboard. That's going to be awkward as hell to transition.


----------



## big sal cbk (Feb 11, 2010)

looks interesting but i'd say the novelty might ware off fast with only 2 fretless strings. saw this chapman stick with both fretless/fretted capabilities recently, maybe something in 8 string bass might have a bit more range.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taQKRgP--bA


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 11, 2010)

I think for most people it would make more sense to have a double neck bass with one neck fretted and one neck fretless. That's something I might actually be interested in.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 11, 2010)

looks cool, but I doubt it's mega useful


----------



## QuambaFu (Feb 11, 2010)

Sort of reminds me of Brown's Guitar factory fretted/less basses. These are made close by to me. They typically go frettless after the 12th fret. Sort of interesting, not for everyone though.


----------

